# La Mailleraye sur Seine - nice aire



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We found a nice aire by accident in Jne about 20 mles south of Fecamp on the side of the siienne at La Mailleraye sur Seine. I think its only been opened a couple of years but is 1 mins walk from the town alongside the river. You can sit in the van and watch the large ships go past. 5 euro per night. They come round about 5 pm get a jetton from the chap who collects the money

Phill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is that the one on Quai Paul Giradeau 0.7731, 49.4849 ?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Yes that seems to be the one.
Have you been ?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

No, not yet but I have a spreadsheet of around 1900 aires and I like to add notes re recommendations/costs etc.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

OK well its well worth a stop. On a bit of grass but with road approach. Right on riverbank

Phill


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This one ?:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505

tony


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

It certainly very popular and the ships do get quite close!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Or this.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Had a couple of nights there earlier in the month. As has been stated, lovely spot, BIG pitches (so you can get the awning and tables out! but if you are on the side nearest the river you will need levelling blocks) Jetons are also available from the Boulangerie, butchers, and the Marie !!
Make sure you dont park across two pitches though!! we saw the guy who collects the money make one (French tee hee!!) MH wind his awning in and move unless he was happy to pay for the TWO pitches he was straddling!

We also found a briliant municipal site about 6K north west of Saumur on the north shore of the Loire at Place St Martin, right on the rivers edge, it even has its own sandy beach on the rivers edge, wonderful peaqceful site and only 11E per night !!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes nice aire,we have stopped a couple of times this year.
Note..dont park near the effluent plant at the end near the chemical disposal,constant droning noise all night.
Well worth a drive over the bridge at Pont de Brotonne,lovely Abbey on the other side in St Wandille.


Les


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I think its only bee opened a couple of years


Longer than that I think. Stopped there about 3-4 years ago, nice spot 

Trevor


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phill

Have taken the liberty of correcting your spelling in the OP, in case anyone fancies a Google.

Thanks for the info. We intend to stop there on our next trip, which is getting quite close now. Can't wait. 

Have a look >> here <<

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If the aire is full, there is a very acceptable municiple just behind it. Its sloping, but all the pitches are screened with tall hedges and there are basic facilities. 

The money is collected in the morning, by a local.

If I remember correctly it was 5 euro when we there 

You can see it on Zebedee's google link


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Phill
> 
> Have taken the liberty of correcting your spelling in the OP, in case anyone fancies a Google.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Dave

Yes was a nice surprise as we only found it by accident as we were on the way to fecamp but needed water etc so were only going to stop there to service the van but it was so nice we decided to stay. It was on a sunday and there was an orchestra of youngsters plying in a marquee and a small boot sale on with some really oold stuff there but boy they ask a price for their tat there not like us but it was nice to look.

Just drive into the town and head downhill towards the river and turn left. Plenty of room. My missus was worried that the handbrake would fail in the night and we would fall in the drink. no amount of tecno babble and the fact that we had blocks under the front wheels would stop here worrying bless. When i took the handbrake off and the van rolled backwards and just sat there she was amazed although its not a big slope

Its a jetton for the bourne but the guy who brings the money round has some.

Some of the boats you see are massive.Ocean liners some of em.

Enjoy your trip dave. We are going in Nov to France and belguim

Cheers
Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Phill

We were told of this Aire by a friend (and fellow member) and intend to use it as a convenient overnighter, and as a means of avoiding Rouen without too much of a detour.

Having the campsite just a few hundred yards away is ideal, since there is a backup in case the Aire is full. :wink: 

The Aire is on the Tom Tom, and clearly marked on the Autoroute map - not that we usually plan in such detail, but we are meeting friends so have to be precise this time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stuurman (Jul 14, 2008)

I was there last July and can confirm the droning noise of the wasteplant. Its not only the noise though, the smell can be awful if the wind is the wrong way. But its a fine and quiet place and I have marked the site under favourite in my TomTom. The smell BTW is only bad when next to the plant.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Nice stop over, but make sure your handbrake is secure as it is a fair old drop off the edge and it does slope towards the Sienne.

(I can confirm that the guy works late who collects your €5.00, we got there about 7:45pm and he was knocking on our door at 8:05pm).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My GPS does not have it listed.
I have downloaded 'Aire_Camping_Car' and stuck it in my Custom POIs but about 8 months ago.

Would this be a recent addition to the Garmin POIs.?

Ray.


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a lovely Aire. we have been at it twice this Summer. The only problem with our last stay was that we had difficulty getting off the pitch. As stated previously the pitches are slightly sloping and the other night there was a storm all night and the grass was sodden. We found it very difficult to get any traction reversing off the pitch- we had to use the traction mats that we carry.

Anyone else had this problem...?

Mark


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This is my favourite Aire but my wife is not so keen because of the slope towards the water. If the handbrake failed you could find yourself in 20 ft of water!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gelathae said:


> This is my favourite Aire but my wife is not so keen because of the slope towards the water. If the handbrake failed you could find yourself in 20 ft of water!


Which is why I always use my ramps on the front wheels :wink: It also gives me a little momentum if the grass is wet to try and get back up the slope. A tent peg on the forward end of the ramp, plus a bread tray behind the ramp, should see us OK, I think.

Gerald


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

tonyt, 
That's amazing! Are you going to publish an 'Aires' book? If so, I want a (signed!) copy!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

It's only a slight slope towards the river, I don't think we even used levelling blocks. If you are at all nervous, however, there are other pitches on the other side of the access road.

I agree it's a great aire, one of the best, but when we there last, the area around the borne was in a disgusting state, all down to users of course.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been twice but I find it a sad place on both occasions we have been heading back to the uk. 

Must try and make it a start off aire as it is good.

Last time we were there some frenchies decided to fish right next to our van and do a lot of shouting and yabbering. After a few leffes I gave got the guitar out and sang a few beatles and Floyd numbers at them which either disturbed the fish or them but eventually they buggered off.


----------

